# number plate



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

if you're driving a UK plated car in Spain & one of the number plates falls off & gets lost....... what do you do about getting a new one?


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> if you're driving a UK plated car in Spain & one of the number plates falls off & gets lost....... what do you do about getting a new one?


I really don't know. Having said that, I know a couple of garages in my village who could possibly make you a new one!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

As Aron has said a Sign Making shop could make a near enough copy, it will of course be an illegal plate.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

In 1970 I was working in a garage serving petrol. A huge black Mercedes pulled in. To my astonishment, it had a different number plate on the front to the rear one!. Perhaps he needed a new number plate, went to his local garage and they just got the plates mixed up.......but I doubt it!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> if you're driving a UK plated car in Spain & one of the number plates falls off & gets lost....... what do you do about getting a new one?


I would just make up a temporary plate until I returned to UK.


If, however, the person in question is NOT returning to UK - tough, hope they get caught!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I think you have to take all the car docs to the garage to prove ownership.Possibly someone in UK could email them or you might have to have originals. Interesting problem. Perhaps carry a spare next time?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

playamonte said:


> As Aron has said a Sign Making shop could make a near enough copy, it will of course be an illegal plate.


I think they want a legal one...


snikpoh said:


> I would just make up a temporary plate until I returned to UK.
> 
> 
> If, however, the person in question is NOT returning to UK - tough, hope they get caught!


:clap2:


extranjero said:


> I think you have to take all the car docs to the garage to prove ownership.Possibly someone in UK could email them or you might have to have originals. Interesting problem. Perhaps carry a spare next time?


that's what I was thinking..........

does _anyone _carry a spare numberplate though??


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> does _anyone _carry a spare numberplate though??




You'de have to carry two though as the back is a different colour to the front.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> if you're driving a UK plated car in Spain & one of the number plates falls off & gets lost....... what do you do about getting a new one?


Why should it fall off, if it was properly secured in the first place?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If it's the front one you could probably get away with one of the new type spanish encapsulated plastic ones. Personally I'd just get a spanish one made up until I could get the correct one. 
To make it even more legal report the plate as stolen & get a report , then if stopped by GC you have proof that you are running a spanish made plate temporarily, due to theft.

I carry spare plates both when I was in the UK & here to use on my trailers.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Aron said:


> In 1970 I was working in a garage serving petrol. A huge black Mercedes pulled in. To my astonishment, it had a different number plate on the front to the rear one!. Perhaps he needed a new number plate, went to his local garage and they just got the plates mixed up.......but I doubt it!


When I bought a new Ford here some years ago I ran it around for 6 months & then purchased a trailer. Went to get a number plate , handed over the reg. document & the chap came back with a number that wasn't on the car !  Turned out that when it was registered they inadvertantly registered it to Campello , Alicante, instead of Campillo, Lorca & spotted it on the gestors return & sent him back. They'd rung him on his way back as time was pressing & he'd given the number over the phone incorrectly . Good job I was't pulled until the following week !:rofl: That would have taken some explaining.


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Plenty of firms on ebay etc who will make plates without seeing V5 - assuming you can wait a couple of days and negotiate posting rate.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks all - it's not for me - someone had asked me & I had no idea - so I decided to put the question 'out there' & see what people thought


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

eBay


----------

